# TYSON CUSTOMS IN CHANDLER AZ



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)

PAINT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

post pics


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)

car


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice Work Man


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

GOOD JOB MAN..... SEEN YOUR WORK IN 3 OF MY HOMIES RIDES, THE BLUE TOWN CAR, THE BROWN CADDY AND THE BLUE CUTTY... SOON GOING FOR SOME PATTERS WITH YAH.....


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)

CADDY92480 said:


> GOOD JOB MAN..... SEEN YOUR WORK IN 3 OF MY HOMIES RIDES, THE BLUE TOWN CAR, THE BROWN CADDY AND THE BLUE CUTTY... SOON GOING FOR SOME PATTERS WITH YAH.....


 let me know wen ur ready


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

kidd kandy said:


> let me know wen ur ready


LOOKING TO GET SOME PATTERNS ON THE SIDES MOLDINGS AND PINSTRIPE PATTERNS N LEAFED ON THE BODY AND RECLEAR..... SHOOT ME A QUOTE ON PM BRO... THANKS


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)

we do rims 2 13 2 30


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)

72


----------



## MM1972 (Sep 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

SIC WORK!!
AZ BUMP!!


----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)

some bad ass work bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

do you got a phone #


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Seen some of your work this weekend and it look clean as hell homie!!!


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)

:worship::worship:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

kidd kandy said:


> View attachment 374202
> View attachment 374203
> View attachment 374204
> View attachment 374205
> View attachment 374207


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

kidd kandy said:


> View attachment 374202
> View attachment 374203
> View attachment 374204
> View attachment 374205
> View attachment 374207


yup thats the one i saw this weekend, the pics dont do it justice!!! CLEAN WORK HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks for the pm homie


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)

4 sale 500


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

kidd kandy said:


> View attachment 386032
> View attachment 386033
> View attachment 386034
> View attachment 386035
> ...


NICE WORK, WHERE YOU LOCATED...


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Any new pics!!!!


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

yep, that roof is the colors I'll be needing!!! Looks good!


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey homie, can you PM me your number, I lost it...divorce screwed me up last spring, didn't get it running when I wanted too, but it's up and running now!


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG (Sep 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

nice work!!!


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

Thats bad ass!!:worship:


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)

grasias frank


----------



## MrBowtie (Apr 22, 2010)

How much would you charge to pinstripe a escalade truck?


----------



## MrBowtie (Apr 22, 2010)

Where is your shop located? I work in Chandler.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

kidd kandy said:


> View attachment 584148
> View attachment 584149
> View attachment 584150
> View attachment 584151


thats clean who did the pinstripe and leafing on the truck


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

kidd kandy said:


> View attachment 584119
> View attachment 584120
> View attachment 584121


Bad ass! !


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)

1964 skylark


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## rootbeer (Mar 17, 2009)

H&L AUTO CUSTOMS TTT 
THX FOR THE MASTERPIECE KIDD KANDY


----------

